# Do i have a big bum??



## Sara (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi All,

I am getting a little bit concerned about my Puppy Pearl's weight. She is just 5 months and weighs in at a whopping 7.9kg. My fully grawn poo is only 10.2kg. 

Now i appreciate that we are dealing with cross breeds so each will vary in size/shape ect but they have the same dad and Pearl's mum is the daughter of Eric's mum so their gene pool is very closely matched. 

She eats well but we stick to the recommended daily allowences atated on her food and she gets planty of exercise,,, if anything maybe a little too much for a pup of her age. She goes to creche every day and get a walk in the evening. then lots of play and long walks (up to 6 miles) at the weekends.

Should I be worried? cut down her food? Or is she just going to be a bonny girl? 

All comments appreciated from my fellow Poo lovers.

Sara


----------



## Sara (Aug 15, 2011)

p.s here is a recent picture of her from last weekend.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

She may well just be a big poo. You should be able to feel the ribs if you run your hands along her sides. I know it is hard to tell, with all the hair. Many time poo's look fat and it turns out to be all hair. Don't forget she is still growing and so I wouldn't cut her food down.
From her picture her bum looks perfect to me 


If you are really worried pop to your vet and ask their opinion.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

As Karen says, they are all different in size, two from the same litter can vary a lot in size.

I know from the chart i kept of Betty's weight that she slowed down a lot in weight gain after 6months and hasn't out on weight really since 9 months.

x


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Vincent was weighed on Monday and at 6 months old he is 9.7KG :O


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Going by the pic she looks fine to me( and very pretty too) Even though they are related closely you could have one that takes after the poodle eight,the other may take after the cocker weight.I have 2 sisters from different litters but same parents,the eldest is slightly smaller but far more petite with smaller paws,kenya is a right bruiser with a solid build,stocky with big paws so they can vary even with the same parents xxx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Biscuit is 20 weeks and is 7.2kg and feels just right when I feel his body. When he gets wet he looks very trim. There is a adult weight calculator online somewhere and from his current weight and age it estimates that he will be approx 9.7kg as an adult, and stated it was approx 30% less than an average miniature poodle, which is what I put him as. I think you will find that the weight slows down soon and she will probably be a similar adult weight to your other poo. She definitely doesn't look weighty!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Janev1000 said:


> Biscuit is 20 weeks and is 7.2kg and feels just right when I feel his body. When he gets wet he looks very trim. There is a adult weight calculator online somewhere and from his current weight and age it estimates that he will be approx 9.7kg as an adult, and stated it was approx 30% less than an average miniature poodle, which is what I put him as. I think you will find that the weight slows down soon and she will probably be a similar adult weight to your other poo. She definitely doesn't look weighty!


I'm fairly sure Vincent was around that weight at that age too


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Just checked again on www.puppyweights.com and as a miniature poodle, Biscuit is projected to be 19% below average and 25% below cocker spaniel. However, he also has toy poodle lines in him so this may make a difference. It sounds like Pearl is a very normal weight.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Dont worry .. my Picnic is bigger than Pearl  and her bum doesn't look as big as mine  

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2011/10/13/growing-and-changing-cockapoo-puppy/


----------



## Sara (Aug 15, 2011)

Aww thanks guys, Pearl has just grown and filled out so much and so quickly. My partner has been working in the US for 2 weeks and he was amazed at how much she had grown in just that time. I just worry, I don't have children so my dogs are my babies and i want to make sure i am doing right by them. 

JoJo I just looked at you pictures of Picnic and she is very similar to Pearl in colouring as well. Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Sara, Oakley weighed 9.9kg at 6.5 months. The vet nurse checked him over a month ago & said he isn't overweight & will just be a larger sized 'poo!!


----------



## Sara (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi Maria. Oakley looks beautiful, suck a lovely colour.


----------

